# Possible German A-Frame ban



## mm1 (May 31, 2008)

I posted the following in the Spanish A-Frame thread. The replies seemed to discuss the merits of an A - Frame rather than the possible consequences of using one whilst traveling through Germany.

I have re-posted here so the importance is not lost on the people planning to travel through Germany using an A-Frame 


Morning,
I was recently reading a German car magazine, i think it was Autobild from sometime in September. There was an article about the use of toads in Germany - mainly by British and Dutch drivers.
The Transport minister, Ramsauer is in the process of having them banned and police will tell drivers they can only continue their journey if the toad is driven under its own steam.

The legal situation is defined by 'Schleppen' and Abschleppen' - towing and recovery. Apparently it is illegal in Germany to tow a fully functional vehicle in this way without permission from the department of Transport.

I have briefly looked at some forums. Some German motorhomers are intrigued by the use of toads in other countries and the question has been asked "why are the British and Dutch allowed to use toads in our country and we can't ? ".

Regards,
Mark


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure it is not a stealth movement by the car hire companies. :wink: :wink: :wink: 
where next will the axe fall,UK. perhaps. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We heard you the first time :wink: 

An important issue no doubt for toads.

Let the meddlesom eu commisioners sort it out.

After al its for all our greater good that they are there. Isnt it?

Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Let the meddlesome eu commisioners sort it out.
> 
> After al its for all our greater good that they are there. Isnt it?
> 
> Dave p


Surely you mean, "it's up to them, as our greater god..." or so they like to think of themselves.

Whether it is to our greater good... is questionable!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

What are the alternatives to the A frame


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wupert said:


> What are the alternatives to the A frame


A trailer 

Derek


----------

